# SUSI ???



## John Galt Line (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok my question is:

I am using Air-wire G2 battery system; and i have come into possession of a Piko sound kit for a BR 218. the sound chip has a SUSI connector, whereas the G2 does not seem to have the corresponding SUSI connection. Is there a way to wire the Piko sound chip to the Air Wire? 
And also what is the SUSI thing anyways, i have only seen them on some European dcc decoders ?

thank you,


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know anything about it myself, but a google search found: 

http://www.dccwiki.com/SUSI


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John Galt Line on 22 Nov 2013 07:47 PM 
Ok my question is:

I am using Air-wire G2 battery system; and i have come into possession of a Piko sound kit for a BR 218. the sound chip has a SUSI connector, whereas the G2 does not seem to have the corresponding SUSI connection. Is there a way to wire the Piko sound chip to the Air Wire? 
And also what is the SUSI thing anyways, i have only seen them on some European dcc decoders ?

thank you,


My suggestion would be to gp straight to the source and ask CVP products (Airwire).







Email.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

AirWire does not have a SUSI output.


----------



## John Galt Line (Dec 12, 2012)

I just sent off an email to CVP...will see what they say...
"Hi,is there away to connect a PIKO g Scale sound card to the G2, decoder. The Piko has SUSI connection from the factory. Can i just cut off the plug and wire it to the G2? If so how do i do this with out frying the chips?


thank you"


----------



## John Galt Line (Dec 12, 2012)

Semper,

I saw that too, and clicked on the http://www.nmra.org/standards/DCC/standards_rps/SUSI-1.31-english.pdf 
When they started talking out ohms, milliamp , milliseconds and CV 897 to 1024 is the point where my mind went blank....
I'm not the type that really understands all the 1 and 0 stuff that goes on behind the scenes inside the chips and the controllers..


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The G3 is the current AirWire decoder and has a DCC output as the G2, they work very well with a Phoenix P8.


----------

